# Belly Bands?!?



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't know you could buy them! I make them for a friend who is very active in Greyhound rescue - if you're at all crafty, they're super easy to make.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We tried several from the local pet stores, but none were "right" for my girl. Several here suggested the Help 'em Up harness for us. I never got one, but it looks fantastic. 

Ultimately, my nice neighbor stitched a couple up for us. One is a normal strip of fabric with handles, the second one has a section of foam inserted to make it more comfortable (and sturdier) when lifting her into and out of the car.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We borrowed one from a friend, and it worked pretty well, but not perfect. Barkley stopped leaking after a couple of days and I was very relieved. It happened after a chemo session, so perhaps Clyde's will also resolve in a few days.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Did the Vet have him on Steriods. That makes them go alot!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you looking for a belly band to lift, or one that has a pad to absorb the leaks?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is one Barb made for Toby.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/94078-tobys-diaper-cover.html


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He is leaking every hour on the hour, and poor boy cannot get himself up.......so I guess I may be in the market for a belly band and a help em up harness, and a chiropractor!

Thanks everybody.......but I think I'll have to buy one, not very crafty.......cannot cut a straight line!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about a belly band, but have you tried duralactin for Clyde's arthritis? It worked for copper for a few months, but then we started using rimadyl (which I know Clyde can't have).

Also I used a heating pad on copper's hips to give him some relief and a massager too. He liked the massager a lot, but Hotel4dogs' toby did not. toby's vet also recommended cold backs for the arthritis. I didn't know to try them on copper, but I used them a LOT on my back recently for stenosis, degenerated disks and bone spurs and they helped a lot. I still sleep on a cold pack when I have a flare up.

I hope your sweetheart feels better soon.


----------

